
Show HN: Cappy – http proxy with file based caching - cyriacthomas
https://github.com/CompileInc/cappy/
======
tyingq
Looks like it could be useful, thanks for sharing. Did you consider adding
sendfile() support? There appears to be a python module that implements it.

Also, I see the gzip support, but you should also be able to send the gzipped
file as-is (with the right content-length, etc) if the Vary headers from the
client support it.

Edit: I don't see it figuring out, and sending, the right Content-type header.
Or is that functionality that comes with the base class you're using to serve
http?

~~~
stc043
Hi, I'm one of the contributors to cappy. Thank you for the suggestions.

No sendfile() support as of now but seems like a good addition as it probably
would speed up the caching.

The base HTTP server class sends only the timestamp and version and doesn't
send the Content-type header. Python's SimpleHTTPServer[1] does this in a
simple-enough manner and it would make a good pull-request :)

[1]
[https://github.com/enthought/Python-2.7.3/blob/master/Lib/Si...](https://github.com/enthought/Python-2.7.3/blob/master/Lib/SimpleHTTPServer.py#L55)

------
bjinwright
Looks cool but now I have to rename my project. I was going to use the cappy
namespace on PyPi.

